# Inqury abouyt 150 watt metal halide ballast



## Griffon (Mar 23, 2009)

The other day I bought the Sun System HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture. If you Google it and click shopping results you will see the exact one I bought.

The thing I love about this is, it is small and will do great for my flowering stage. However, I need a metal halide setup for my vegetative stage. I wanted to get the exact same thing but in MH. The reflectors dimensions are perfect for my application.

My question is, does anyone know where I can find a 150 watt MH system like this? Or is it possible to just buy that particular reflector and put in my own ballast? If anyone could help with this issue, I'd appreciate it. I just like to keep things consistent with my building materials. I have a feeling I am going to need to build the metal halide system and I am unsure of what exactly to buy.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Another option would be to get a deluxe HPS bulb that performs well in the blue end of the spectrum and use that all the way through. Seems to me that would be the shortest (and cheapest) distance between two points.


----------



## Griffon (Mar 23, 2009)

I like that idea, however I wanted to keep my mother plant in the bottom in a constant vegatative stage and just take clones from her. I wouldn't be able to do that if I only had one light. I guess I could either just get the same hps system and get the bulb you speak of. In since I would be getting another light setup, I might as well just go MH though. 

What bulb is this that you are talking about that is good in the blue spectrum?


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, the good news is that you can find info about the bulbs here:

hxxp://www.eyehortilux.com/index.html

The bad news is that it doesn't look like they come in 150 watts. Sorry about that.


----------



## Griffon (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there a tutorial that you know of that tells you how to build a light?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah i want to get a 250w mh
make a nice veg room.


----------



## Griffon (Mar 24, 2009)

I have given up... I am just going to buy the sun system 900551. It is very close to the same dimensions that are on my 150 watt hps system. It is a 175 watt metal halide. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

IMO
i think youd want the hps at a Higher output then the MH
i dont think after vegging it would want to go into less light right?
if you have a 150 hps grab a 150 mh.
imo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2009)

If you have not purchased the MH yet. I encourage you to check into a T5 fluoroscent for vegging.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 4, 2009)

just serch how u found ur first one


----------



## RaoulDuke (Apr 4, 2009)

While I think I've seen 150w MHs, I can't seem to find any right now.  But in the end you'd probably be better going with the 175w MH.  More lumens and, should you ever have to, you can pop in a 150w HPS conversion bulb.


----------



## Griffon (Apr 17, 2009)

I already went with the 175 MH. It's not really much more powerful than the 150 anyways. In the end I am going to keep the lights very close, so I'm sure the plants will get enough light. I won't burn them  I could not find the 150 watt mh system. I don't believe they make one.


----------

